# Sawyer's fun hike



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

What fun  Care to share if you are North shore, South shore, Central or out Berkshire way? Not looking for specifics, just curious. We are blessed with many conservation lands


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sawyer's a doll, great outing for you two.


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

*Thier abundance of energy makes me feel old.
How old is Sawyer? He is a good boy isn't he?*


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

GoldenCamper said:


> What fun  Care to share if you are North shore, South shore, Central or out Berkshire way? Not looking for specifics, just curious. We are blessed with many conservation lands


I'm central MA in the Worcester area.


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Sam Hill said:


> *Thier abundance of energy makes me feel old.
> How old is Sawyer? He is a good boy isn't he?*


He's 6.5 moths now but was 5 months when I posted it.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow what a great video! I would love to talk Rusty and Kerrie on walking, but I need them to be much better at their recalls. I'm afraid they might be running off, and I won't be able to get them back.

I'm going to test their recall skills at a local large dog park here, and see what happens. But it looks like my dogs will have a blast hiking too!


----------

